# XML-Datei mit JAXB und 2 Namespaces



## michaelaR (4. Feb 2014)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich habe 2 Schemas aus welchen ich per JAXB 2 Packages generieren hab lassen. 

Schema1: 
<xs:schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:conxml="urn:conxml:xsd:container.nnn.003.02" xmlnsocPain001="urn:iso:std:iso:20022:tech:xsdain.001.003.03" targetNamespace="urn:conxml:xsd:container.nnn.003.02" elementFormDefault="qualified" attributeFormDefault="unqualified">
	<xs:import namespace="urn:iso:std:iso:20022:tech:xsdain.001.003.03" schemaLocation="pain.001.003.03.xsd"/> .....

<xs:element ref="DocPain001ocument"/>

<</xs:schema>

Schema2:
<xs:schema xmlns="urn:iso:std:iso:20022:tech:xsdain.001.003.03" xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" targetNamespace="urn:iso:std:iso:20022:tech:xsdain.001.003.03" elementFormDefault="qualified">
	<xs:element name="Document" type="Document"/>
</xs:schema>

Beim Erzeugen der XML-Datei per marshal... wird das "Dokument" jedoch nicht richtig eingebunden und erzeugt folgende Datei: Der gesamte ContainerRumpf fehlt und das Präfix ns2 ist fasch.

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="yes"?>
<ns2ocument xmlns="urn:conxml:xsd:container.nnn.003.02" xmlns:ns2="urn:iso:std:iso:20022:tech:xsdain.001.003.03" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="urn:conxml:xsd:container.nnn.003.02 container.nnn.003.02.xsd">
    <ns2:CstmrCdtTrfInitn>
        <ns2:GrpHdr>........

kennst sich von euch jemand aus was da nicht passt? Aktuell haben beide Objekte die XML-Root Annotation.

Grüße, Michaela


----------

